# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Wie is bekend met imipramine?

## claudia1969

Hallo, ik ga switchen van effexor naar imipramine omdat mijn depressie terug lijkt te komen ondanks dat ik de effexor gebruik. Ophogen van de effexor ging niet goed omdat ik daar alleen maar erge verstopping door kreeg. Nou las ik dat imipramine dat ook kan veroorzaken 
Ik hoop op een reactie 
groeten van Claudia

----------


## gossie

Hoi Claudia,

ik ben bekend met Imipramine, het kan een bijwerking zijn, moeite hebben met de stoelgang!
Succes met de instelling van de imipramine. En afbouwen van de Efexor.

gr. Gossie

----------


## sietske763

veel AD,s en AP,s geven verstopping,
heb er zelfs een sub ileus van gehad>spoed opname om darmen te spoelen,
ben met veel laxantia ontslagen en nog gaat het moeilijk.
heb 4 zakjes movicolon, 6 magnesium tabletten en zonodig clysma,s mee gekregen.
wisselen van AD vond internist geen optie(gelukkig)daar vele AD,s dit dus ook hebben.

----------

